# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 11.01 Released [14/12/2017]

## mohamed73

Biggest ever All in One Android Tool  With Basic to Advance Functions Present and Next Generation Tool  *Update # 21*  *What is New ?* ASUS *Added (Reset FRP [Google Account], Format) for following Asus models. [World's First] *  *Asus Zenfone V             - V520KL**Asus Zenfone Max           - ZC550KL(Z010D)**Asus ZenFone Zoom S        - ZE553KL(Z01H)**Asus Zenfone Go            - X003**Asus Zenfone Go            - ZB450KL(X009D)**Asus Zenfone Go            - ZB452KG(X014D)**Asus Zenfone Go            - ZB500KL(X00AD)**Asus ZenFone Go            - ZB500KG**Asus ZenFone Go            - ZB551KL(X00AD)**Asus Zenfone Go            - ZB552KL(X007D)**Asus Zenfone Go            - ZB690KG(L001)**Asus Zenfone Live          - ZB501KL(A007)**Asus ZenFone Selfie        - ZD551KL(Z00UD)**Asus Zenfone 2 Laser       - ZE550KL(Z00LD)**Asus ZenFone 2 Laser       - ZE551KL(Z00TD)**Asus ZenFone 2 Laser       - ZE600KL(Z00MD)**Asus ZenFone 2 Laser       - ZE601KL(Z011D)**ASUS ZenFone 3             - ZE520KL(Z017DB)**Asus ZenFone 3 Ultra       - ZU680KL(A001)**Asus ZenFone 3 Deluxe      - ZS570KL(Z016D)**Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe 5.5  - ZS550KL(Z01FD)**Asus ZenFone 3 Laser       - ZC551KL(Z01BDB)**Asus Zenfone 3 Max         - ZC553KL(X00DD)**Asus Zenfone 4             - ZE554KL(Z01KD)**Asus Zenfone 4 Pro         - ZS551KL(Z01GD)**Asus ZenFone 4 Max         - ZC520KL(X00HD)**Asus ZenFone 4 Max         - ZC554KL(X00ID)* *Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie      - ZB553KL**Asus ZenFone 4 Selfie      - ZD553KL(X00LD)**Asus Zenfone 4 Selfie Pro  - ZD552K* * For Intel and Other Qualcomm Devices you can use Universal fastboot FRP method. For Asus MTK Chips you can use MTK Flsh Mode Method in MTK Tab.*  *Added Asus Qualcomm IMEI Repair*  *ZTE Added New ZTE Models with the Following Support  
( Reset Frp, Format FS, Backup Security, Wipe Security, Restore Security)* *[World's First]   *  * ZTE Blade Max 3 Z986U**ZTE Blade Spark Z971**ZTE Blade Vantage Z839**ZTE Blade X Z965**ZTE Fanfare 2 Z815**ZTE Grand X View 2 K81**ZTE JASPER Z718TL**ZTE Maven Z812**ZTE Maven 2 Z831**ZTE Overture 3 Z851M**ZTE Prestige 2 N9136**ZTE Tempo X N9137**Vodafone Smart E8 VFD 510*  *Added ZTE Diag IMEI Repair* * Now Total Zte Devices Supported are*  * ZTE A1P**ZTE Avid PLUS Z828**ZTE Axon_Method_1**ZTE Axon_Method_2**ZTE Axon A1**ZTE Axon A1R**ZTE Axon 7**ZTE Axon 7 Mini**ZTE Axon 7 Mini B2017G**ZTE Axon 7S A2018**ZTE Axon Elite A1**ZTE Axon Tianji A2015**ZTE Axon Pro A1P**ZTE Blade A310**ZTE Blade A320**ZTE Blade A460**ZTE Blade A470**ZTE Blade A506**ZTE Blade A512**ZTE Blade D T610**ZTE Blade Force N9517**ZTE Blade Max 3 Z986U**ZTE Blade S6**ZTE Blade S6 Plus**ZTE Blade S7 T920**ZTE Blade Spark Z971**ZTE Blade Vantage Z839**ZTE Blade V8**ZTE Blade V8 Mini**ZTE Blade V8 Pro Z978**ZTE Blade X Z965**ZTE Blade X MAX Z983**ZTE Blade X Z93**ZTE Blade Z MAX Z982**ZTE ConeXis X1**ZTE Fanfare 2 Z815**ZTE Grand X MAX 2 Z988**ZTE Grand X View 2 K81**ZTE Grand X2 Z850* *ZTE Grand X4 Z956**ZTE JASPER Z718TL**ZTE Trek 2 K88**ZTE Maven Z812**ZTE Maven 2 Z831**ZTE Maven 3 Z835**ZTE MAX XL N9560**ZTE Nubia Z7 Mini**ZTE Overture 3 Z851M**ZTE Prestige 2 N9136**ZTE Sonata 3 Z832**ZTE Tempo X N9137**ZTE Turkcell T40**ZTE Turkcell T50**ZTE Turkcell T60**ZTE Turkcell T70**ZTE Turkcell T80**ZTE Warp 7  N9519**ZTE Z MAX PRO Z981**ZTE Zmax 2 Z955A**Vodafone Smart E8 VFD510**Vodafone Smart style 7 VFD600**Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 VFD995N*  *WARNING : IMEI           Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is    Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone    Back .
We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this           Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity done  by          using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.   D o w n l o a d L i n k   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *    -: Official Website :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    -: Official Support Group and News Channel :-  Skype Support :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_ZTE Turkcell T70 Reset FRP, Backup Sec, Wipe Sec, IMEI  Reset FRP   Backup Security  Wipe Security  Repair IMEI_

----------


## benoupro

Excellent travail mon frère

----------

